# Installing broadcom drivers



## hellrazor (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anybody know how to get the new-ish-er open source drivers for Linux? I know they aren't totally fixed, but if it works better than the ones I have installed (which don't work at all), I'll be happier.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 11, 2011)

Which distro are you using?  Depending on what you have, you should be able to yum or apt-get a driver package for networking devices.


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 11, 2011)

Mint 10


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you have internet on the PC or not?  If not you might have to grab the drivers on the PC then put them on a USB drive, cause obviously, apt-get requires internet.


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 11, 2011)

I can get Windows to connect using wireless, and Linux to connect if I move it to the living room and get a wired connection.


----------

